

The importance of packaging - blueintegral
http://www.hscott.net/the-importance-of-packaging/

======
chenglou
[http://howtospendit.ft.com/technology/77791-the-man-
behind-t...](http://howtospendit.ft.com/technology/77791-the-man-behind-the-
apple-watch)

Before I leave, Ive holds up the watch’s white outer box. Almost
imperceptibly, the bottom begins to move, obeying the law of gravity that
pulls it away from its other half. It is graceful, calming… and far from
accidental. “We work out what we feel is the optimum time for it to drop and
then we back off that and work on the tolerances, and even work on the
friction of the materials we use. I mean, that’s fanaticism,”

------
TeMPOraL
This reminds me of a scene from Continuum, where the protagonist, who was a
time traveller from the future, had to buy a Bluetooth headset and she
expressed her bewilderment on how much material we waste on packaging
something small.

